# Lowrider Nationals Bakersfield August 6



## lalioh (Mar 22, 2005)

It's gonna be off the "gancho." Its time to get ready to roll to Bakersfield to the Lowrider Nationals Summer Slam 2006. Check the web site for pre-registration details - LowriderNationals.com :biggrin:


----------



## lalioh (Mar 22, 2005)

Did you all see Lowrider Nationals photos and story in two magazines? Check out Lowrider Magazine Page 72 and Urban Latino. 

Great photos of some of the cars at last year's show. I want to know whose cars are featured. Let me know if one is yours. We want to post it on LowriderNationald.com Shout back.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

I USED TO OWN THE BLUE CUTLASS HOPPER BUT I SOLD IT TO THE GUYS FROM UCE CC IN SACRAMENTO :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Perfect , Now I can go spank hellraiser in his home town .


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 19 2006, 08:26 AM~5631674
> *Perfect , Now I can go spank hellraiser in his home town .
> *


u better pack a lunch sweet cheeks! and make sure u bring sweet&low ( 2 for 1) ass whoopin!


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 19 2006, 09:26 AM~5631674
> *Perfect , Now I can go spank hellraiser in his home town .
> *


are u coming to bakers?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

If john mans up with hellraiser and puts his switches where his mouth is.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Lowridernationals.com

For those of us that hate to copy/paste.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

LOOK GILBERT (MUFFINS) IF U WANT TO TRAVEL ALL THE WAY OVER HERE TO BATTLE AGAINST ME SHIT LETS DO IT!!! BUT TO MAKE IT FAIR ILL BRING THE ELCO SO U WILL HAVE A CHANCE!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 20 2006, 09:35 AM~5638277
> *LOOK GILBERT (MUFFINS) IF U WANT TO TRAVEL ALL THE WAY OVER HERE TO BATTLE AGAINST ME SHIT LETS DO IT!!! BUT TO MAKE IT FAIR ILL BRING THE ELCO SO U WILL HAVE A CHANCE!!!!
> *



HECK. I'LL BE THERE TO CATCH THE ACTION. THIS WILL BE A GOOD ONE. AM SURE AS SOON AS KP COMPONENTS FINDS OUT YOU HAVE THE RADICAL AIRBAG TITLE HE WILL WANT A SHOT AT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MMMMMMMM PORTLAND OR BAKERSFIELD :0    :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 20 2006, 10:42 AM~5638754
> *MMMMMMMM PORTLAND OR BAKERSFIELD  :0        :biggrin:
> *



WE ARE DOIN THEM BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 20 2006, 11:33 AM~5638689
> *HECK. I'LL BE THERE TO CATCH THE ACTION.  THIS WILL BE A GOOD ONE.  AM SURE AS SOON AS KP COMPONENTS FINDS OUT YOU HAVE THE RADICAL AIRBAG TITLE HE WILL WANT A SHOT AT YOU :biggrin:
> *




Kp can go against the second place winner ( john hell raiser ) .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 20 2006, 10:43 AM~5638771
> *WE ARE DOIN THEM BOTH :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 20 2006, 10:35 AM~5638277
> *LOOK GILBERT (MUFFINS) IF U WANT TO TRAVEL ALL THE WAY OVER HERE TO BATTLE AGAINST ME SHIT LETS DO IT!!! BUT TO MAKE IT FAIR ILL BRING THE ELCO SO U WILL HAVE A CHANCE!!!!
> *



pistachio (john) , you can bring that fat ass elco you have that has that crazy ass exhaust pipes wrapped all over it . That elco is like a fat ass lady tryin to dance salsa. It just dont look good!!!!!!!! 

It will be my pleasure to drive 3000 miles to whoop hellraiser . Im tired of hearing you talk smack about me. Now your going to feel how air bags whoop on your 200 batterie 10 pump truck.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 20 2006, 10:50 AM~5638831
> *pistachio (john) , you can bring that fat ass elco you have that has that crazy ass exhaust pipes wrapped all over it .  That elco is like a fat ass lady tryin to dance salsa. It just dont look good!!!!!!!!
> 
> It will be my pleasure to drive 3000 miles to whoop hellraiser . Im tired of hearing you talk smack about me.  Now  your going to feel how air bags whoop on your 200 batterie 10 pump truck.
> *


 u want to talk about looks!! look at that poor escuse of a cutlass u dance... shit if u really new how to build a car u wouldnt be on your third car in three months!! hell i couild land on u or slam into u and u couldnt even tell!! it looks like u thru your car off your trailer and took a pic of it while it was falling..thats y it lookis high and all beat up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 20 2006, 12:16 PM~5639012
> *u want to talk about looks!! look at that poor escuse of a cutlass u dance... shit if u really new how to build a car u wouldnt be on your third car in three months!!  hell i couild land on u or slam into u and u couldnt even tell!! it looks like u thru your car off your trailer and took a pic of it while it was falling..thats y it lookis high and all beat up!!!!!!!!!
> *



you can never have battle wounds like my car . How you expect to get battle wounds with a 12 inch . pancake ? Enough talkin shit john , its me and you @ nationals bumper to bumper . No rules , just 70 sec of a dance off.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 20 2006, 11:44 AM~5639197
> *you can never have battle wounds like my car . How you expect to get battle wounds with a 12 inch .  pancake ?  Enough talkin shit john , its me and you @ nationals  bumper to bumper .  No rules , just 70 sec of a dance off.
> *


if thats what u want muffins then let it be!! i ant trippin...were do u get 70 secs from were r going to battle to the death!!! make sure u build another new cutlas so there wont be no escuses (cheap ass cutlasessss)


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

*Grabs The Popcorn*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

aye john does hector still have tha green el camino sittin on your lot?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 20 2006, 11:50 AM~5639242
> **Grabs The Popcorn*
> *


ME TOO ITS GONNA BE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

fuckit im bringin the jumprope :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ok children SHUT THE FUCK UP ! and just do it ,gilbert make sure u bring all your friends so they can see u get ur ass whooped on! and stop trying to prove somthing to the world ! ur good but not that damn good, show respect to the og's


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 20 2006, 06:37 PM~5641316
> *ok children SHUT THE FUCK UP ! and just do it ,gilbert make sure u bring all your friends so they can see u get ur ass whooped on! and stop trying to prove somthing to the world ! ur good but not that damn good, show respect to the og's
> *



Im provin that air can hang or beat hydros , your sittin front row because you choose to . The only ogs in this is me and john , your just a cheerleader or johns nut scratcher . I got repect for hellraiser, not for cheerleaders . :biggrin:

wait a minute , you would look good in a cheerleader outfit benita. :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 20 2006, 05:41 PM~5641344
> *Im provin that air can hang or beat hydros , your sittin front row because you choose to . The only ogs in this is me and john , your just a cheerleader or johns nut scratcher .  I got repect for hellraiser, not for cheerleaders .  :biggrin:
> 
> wait a minute , you would look good in a cheerleader outfit benita.  :cheesy:
> *


first off u wish u could see me in a cheerleader outfit puto! :biggrin: and i was refering to john being the og not (U OR ME), ur not an og yet, and im far from a cheerleader,get your facts straight,alot of the car built in the last 4 to 5 years werent built by just john, there were built by team ryderz(john markiewitz,ben romero,jeff ross) TEAM RYDERZ!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 20 2006, 07:59 PM~5642053
> *first off u wish u could see me in a cheerleader outfit puto! :biggrin: and i was refering to john being the og not (U OR ME), ur not an og yet, and im far from a cheerleader,get your facts straight,alot of the car built in the last 4 to 5 years werent built by just john, there were built by team ryderz(john markiewitz,ben romero,jeff ross) TEAM RYDERZ!
> *


also you have a long ways before u can beat shorty! right now shortys at the top of the foodchain bro , and everybody that knocks shorty and his team,are just plain crazy! so good luck !


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

SHORTIES HYDRUALICS BACKS DOWN 1234 
AIR BAGS VS HYDRAULICS @ TEXAS HEATWAVE


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

OOOh Cant wait for the nationals now, Do u guys think they will bring the cutlass? whos sponsoring the hop this year?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> also you have a long ways before u can beat shorty! right now shortys at the top of the foodchain bro , and everybody that knocks shorty and his team,are just plain crazy! so good luck !
> [/quote
> 
> Damn benita you slob knob from california to texas. I never knocked shorty homie . This is between your boss and me. And for your info , I have beat shorty.
> Your shop or team never has. Now put the keyboard down internet gangster and go get your dad . Tell him hes gettin a whoopin @ the lowrider nationals .


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> > also you have a long ways before u can beat shorty! right now shortys at the top of the foodchain bro , and everybody that knocks shorty and his team,are just plain crazy! so good luck !
> > [/quote
> >
> > Damn benita you slob knob from california to texas. I never knocked shorty homie . This is between your boss and me. And for your info , I have beat shorty.
> ...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 21 2006, 07:13 AM~5644062
> *i just show respect to thoes that deserve it ,you walk around like u got somthing to prove all the time,and johns not my boss get that straight,and i never said shorty was not beatable everybody takes there losses sometime, and im not an internet banger ,come to the nationals and ill prove that, IN or OUT of the pit (and thats a promise)
> *



I dont walk around actin like I have somthin to prove. The difference is when somebody like you says somthin to me I say somthin back. If someone hates (like you) I say somthin back. I dont run around tryin to comp people out. If they fire at me I fire back. Thats all. This was never between me and you . You have nothin to prove. Your just a parts runner. A moco in my eye. Shop fly. Johns employe. Plus you wear cheerleader out fits. Get back to the subject and quit whoring this thread, LOWRIDER NATIONALS.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

FORGET ALL THIS ILL BRING A CIRCUS LINCOLN TO SHUT THE SHOW DOWN LIKE LAST YEAR BIG JOHN FROM HHH DID :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

muffins ( gilbert ) damm girl!! go easy on the big hommie (ryderz)...and ryderz kick back allready your going to scare her away (muffins) we want him to come down!! hehehe


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 21 2006, 10:17 AM~5644813
> *muffins ( gilbert  ) damm girl!!  go easy on the big hommie (ryderz)...and ryderz kick back allready your going to scare her away (muffins) we want him to come down!! hehehe
> *


John , she (benita)loves you , I know that. Im gonna tell you whats up , when I was @ your shop she kept on lookin @ me. I aint gonna lie , shes hott. But I would never do that to you john . Keep her in check . This is between hellraiser and cyclone .
See you in the ring @ the nationals john .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 21 2006, 09:17 AM~5644813
> *muffins ( gilbert  ) damm girl!!  go easy on the big hommie (ryderz)...and ryderz kick back allready your going to scare her away (muffins) we want him to come down!! hehehe
> *


i hope he talks as much shit in person as he does on the e-net!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 21 2006, 06:35 PM~5646957
> *i hope he talks as much shit in person as he does on the e-net! john you know me dogg ill spill his guts all over his car!
> *



You win ben . Obviously your in need of attention . :uh:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 21 2006, 05:37 PM~5646967
> *You win ben . Obviously your in need of attention .  :uh:
> *


keep it up gilbert!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 21 2006, 05:37 PM~5646967
> *You win ben . Obviously your in need of attention .  :uh:
> *


 .........


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 21 2006, 06:39 PM~5646975
> *keep it up gilbert!
> *


After I whoop your boy johns ass @ the nationals Im gonna make you have my child.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 21 2006, 05:42 PM~5646989
> *After I whoop your boy johns ass @ the nationals Im gonna make you have my child.
> *


cool see u there


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Sick ben , I was kiddin bout the child part. You gay man.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

ladies..ladies..ladies...relax relax its just a show.. theres enough of me to go around!!! gilbert i know u wish u were me and ben we will always be boys...this is nothing to argue over...to get this over with quickly i will just land on top of gilberts so called dancer,,then we will all go out for a few drinks cool??


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 21 2006, 06:42 PM~5647253
> *ladies..ladies..ladies...relax relax its just a show.. theres enough of me to go around!!! gilbert i know u wish u were me and ben we will always be boys...this is nothing to argue over...to get this over with quickly i will just land on top of gilberts so called dancer,,then we will all go out for a few drinks cool??
> *


i hope he puts his money were his mouth is,and since when did air bags become lowriding!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 21 2006, 07:01 PM~5647307
> *i hope he puts his money were his mouth is,and since when did air bags become lowriding!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 21 2006, 08:05 PM~5647558
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 20 2006, 10:42 AM~5638754
> *MMMMMMMM PORTLAND OR BAKERSFIELD  :0        :biggrin:
> *


Bakers Lowrider Nationals is gots Potland beat


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Hellraiser vs cyclone . Air vs hydros. Radical against radical. 
Hellraisers days are over . This is a show nobody can miss.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 22 2006, 02:29 PM~5652098
> *Hellraiser vs cyclone . Air vs hydros. Radical against radical.
> Hellraisers days are over . This is a show nobody can miss.
> *


its about car dance not car flop!


----------



## NIGHT187MARE (Jun 30, 2005)

I HAVNET SEEN THE CAR WITH AIRBAGS PLAY BUT I GOT ONE ? IS IT ALWAYS IN MOTION OR DOES IT DO 3 THINGS AT A TIME AND STOP FOR AIR OR IS IT GONNA BE MOVING CONSANTLY LIKE THE HYDRAULIC AND CAR DANCERS..


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIGHT187MARE_@Jun 22 2006, 05:58 PM~5652850
> *I HAVNET SEEN THE CAR WITH AIRBAGS PLAY BUT I GOT ONE ? IS IT ALWAYS IN MOTION OR DOES IT DO 3 THINGS AT A TIME AND STOP FOR AIR OR IS IT GONNA BE MOVING CONSANTLY LIKE THE HYDRAULIC AND CAR DANCERS..
> *



All I can say is place your bet on the air dancer . Im gonna crush HELLRAISERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR......................


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

Do it for Pinks :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81low_@Jun 22 2006, 08:02 PM~5653705
> *Do it for Pinks  :biggrin:
> *


lets do it for $10,000 grand!!!!!!!!!!?????????????or are u scared


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 22 2006, 10:35 PM~5654304
> *lets do it for $10,000 grand!!!!!!!!!!?????????????or are u scared
> *



Im up for it . I dont want you to pawn your house tho bro . Will lowrider nationals put some cheddar on it ?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 23 2006, 10:09 AM~5656660
> *Im up for it . I dont want you to pawn your house tho bro . Will lowrider nationals put some cheddar on it ?
> *


i wont pawn it ill just take a loan out lol!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey doggs its all fun and games ...also there is a show going on to (lol) lets get the beer cool and ready to sneak in ,


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 23 2006, 04:28 PM~5658591
> *hey doggs its all fun and games ...also there is a show going on to (lol) lets get  the beer cool and ready to sneak in ,
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

4 get there beer homie last year it was hotter than a mofo we were standing almost right next to announcers booth no shade we shoulda been in the stands.


----------



## lalioh (Mar 22, 2005)

*Update.* 
 Updates from the Nationals. Pre-registration has been extended to July 6th. We are adding 3rd place trophies and specialty trophies such as Farthest Traveled and Most Members, to mention a couple. Keep checking us out at LowriderNationals.com. We will be adding this info in the coming days and weeks.
:0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

>















Is that good


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81low_@Jun 23 2006, 08:19 PM~5659435
> *4 get there beer homie last year it was hotter than a mofo we were standing almost right next to announcers booth no shade we shoulda been in the stands.
> *


JUST FIND SOME SHADE AND DONT WORRY ABOUT IT!! MAYBE WE CAN USE GILBERTS CHEAP ASS DANCER FOR A BBQ PIT!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 24 2006, 12:24 PM~5661654
> *JUST FIND SOME SHADE AND DONT WORRY ABOUT IT!!  MAYBE WE CAN USE GILBERTS CHEAP ASS DANCER FOR A BBQ PIT!!
> *



I know it wont work for a bbq pit john . I know It will work good for shade when I pancake on your ass. 

After I whopp your ass in your home town we can tell the public " $1 a hit " on hellraiser with a sledge hammer. You will make more $$ like this rather than going against me .


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice topic anyone goin to show??what up with more flyer info??connect number


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 24 2006, 11:24 AM~5661654
> *JUST FIND SOME SHADE AND DONT WORRY ABOUT IT!!  MAYBE WE CAN USE GILBERTS CHEAP ASS DANCER FOR A BBQ PIT!!
> *


ima put sugar in his gas tank! lmao


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice...now i got something to look forward to since I moved to this hott box "Bako"


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I hope your gettin hellraiser ready .


----------



## NIGHT187MARE (Jun 30, 2005)

hey 1usa motorsports i dont like airbags but you convinced me that u can beat hellraiser so i got $1000 riding on you i hope its true u can make that car dance


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIGHT187MARE_@Jun 26 2006, 05:28 PM~5672681
> *hey 1usa motorsports i dont like airbags but you convinced me that u can beat hellraiser so  i got $1000 riding on you i hope its true u can make that car dance
> *


put ur $1.00 back in ur pants so u can buy a soda at the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lil boy!


----------



## NIGHT187MARE (Jun 30, 2005)

I DONT EVEN KNOW U SO DONT WORRY ON WHO I BET ON


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIGHT187MARE_@Jun 26 2006, 05:36 PM~5672728
> *I DONT EVEN KNOW U SO DONT WORRY ON WHO I BET ON
> *


exzactly u dont know me so fuck off and have a nice day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIGHT187MARE (Jun 30, 2005)

I JUST DID THANK YOU


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIGHT187MARE_@Jun 26 2006, 05:39 PM~5672746
> *I JUST DID THANK YOU
> *


quick question if u dont know me and you dont know gilbert(usamotorsports)then how u gonna bet?????????????????? retard!


----------



## NIGHT187MARE (Jun 30, 2005)

I DONT NEED TO KNOW U OR HIM I BET MY HOMIE..THATS ALL U NEED TO KNOW AND PLUS I HEARD GOOD THINGS ABOUT GILBERTS CAR AND I DONT LIKE TO TALK SHIT TO PEOPLE I DONT KNOW SO I AINT GONNA SAY NOTHING TO YOU SO HAVE A NICE DAY...


----------



## NIGHT187MARE (Jun 30, 2005)

friends dont let friends hop junk!

THATS FUNNY I GIVE U THAT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Its going to be a real good show .


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

This years hop is gonna be off the chain. :rofl:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up Ben and to all Ryderz :biggrin: 
Hopefully we might roll out there!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 24 2006, 12:31 PM~5661893
> *I know it wont work for a bbq pit john . I know It will work good for shade when I pancake on your ass.
> 
> After I whopp your ass in your home town we can tell the public  " $1 a hit " on hellraiser with a sledge hammer.  You will make more $$ like this rather than going against me .
> *



:nono:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey Pre-registration has been extended to July 6th. Improvements are in the works too! We are adding 3rd place trophies, specialty trophies such as Farthest Traveled and Most Members to mention a few. Keep checking us out at LowriderNationals.com


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

WHERE IT GOING 2 TAKE PLACE AT ????


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEY_209_63RIV_@Jun 29 2006, 04:03 PM~5690569
> *WHERE IT GOING 2 TAKE PLACE AT ????
> *


Bakersfield, CA on August 6th. Check out the website LowriderNationals.com


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jun 29 2006, 02:42 PM~5690068
> *Waz up Ben and to all Ryderz :biggrin:
> Hopefully we might roll out there!
> *


sup homie come on out!


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 29 2006, 04:34 PM~5690823
> *Bakersfield, CA  on August 6th.  Check out the website LowriderNationals.com
> *



THANKZZ GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

I HOPE THAT BROWN SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS WITH THE CUSTOM TV FROM RYDER WILL BETHERE. THAT CAR BEEN IN THE WORKS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jun 29 2006, 09:26 PM~5692007
> *I HOP THAT BROWN SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS WITH THE CUSTOM TV FROM RYDER WILL BETHERE. THAT CAR BEEN IN THE WORKS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jun 29 2006, 09:26 PM~5692007
> *I HOP THAT BROWN SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS WITH THE CUSTOM TV FROM RYDER WILL BETHERE. THAT CAR BEEN IN THE WORKS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Hellraiserrrrrr .......come out and playeeay ............


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Air Bags Vs. Hydros at the Nationals Thats gonna be off the Chain. Lets see who wins.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 30 2006, 11:00 AM~5694725
> *Hellraiserrrrrr .......come out and playeeay ............
> *


tag


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 30 2006, 11:09 PM~5697682
> *tag
> *


ur it!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 1 2006, 12:09 AM~5697687
> *ur it!
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 1 2006, 07:46 AM~5698517
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey lets get the beer ready for after the hop ..I hope that la kustoms comes down to ......


----------



## crazyalv (Feb 27, 2006)

bump :angel:


----------



## crazyalv (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Today is the last day for Pre-Reg I hope everyone has sent out there Applications. This year is gonna be off the chain. SEE YOU AT THE NATIONALS


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

The Lowrider Nationals & the Cali Bakersfield car clubs are giving a shoutout to all car clubs & hoppers from the East to the West to kick it wit us on Saturday for the First Annual kick off party for the Nationals car show.

"ROLLIN - LO LOUNGE & BBQ."
FOOD - MUSIC - PARTY

The Nationals " ROLLIN - LO LOUNGE & BBQ." is being hosted by the Car Clubs of Bakersfield in an effort to unite all car clubs & hoppers and welcome them to The Nationals with a bangin’ Cali party.

The " ROLLIN - LO LOUNGE & BBQ." is FREE & exclusively for registered cars only! So sign up your ride and let's party!

Check us out at:
Lowrider Nationals.com


:roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Everyone be on the look out for a new show Called Cruzin For Life it'll be on Mun2 on cable. It will be out in the next couple of weeks. Scope it out, it's all about the Urban scene. For more info check out the website Lowrider Nationals.com :thumbsup:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:worship: :angel:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 7 2006, 04:29 PM~5733542
> *Everyone be on the look out for a new show Called Cruzin For Life it'll be on Mun2 on cable. It will be out in the next couple of weeks.  Scope it out, it's all about the Urban scene.  For more info check out the website Lowrider Nationals.com      :thumbsup:
> *


mun2 wtf


----------



## crazyalv (Feb 27, 2006)

do we need a spacial antenna for that channel? :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazyalv_@Jul 7 2006, 06:29 PM~5733960
> *do we need a spacial antenna for that channel? :roflmao:
> *


whats a spacial antenna? is that for space channels lmao


----------



## crazyalv (Feb 27, 2006)

haha, I need spelling lessons!


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 7 2006, 05:28 PM~5733732
> *mun2 wtf
> *


MunDos is a cable channel. It's on Basic cable.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

((((((LAST YEAR CAR SHOW WAS VERY BAD))))))))

(((((((THIS YEAR WILL BE THE SAME))))))))))))))))
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Not even, Ese. This year will be better than ever.

-----

The Lowrider Nationals & the Cali Bakersfield car clubs are giving a shoutout to all car clubs & hoppers from the East to the West to kick it wit us on Saturday for the First Annual kick off party for the Nationals car show.

"ROLLIN - LO LOUNGE & BBQ."

FOOD - MUSIC - PARTY

The Nationals " ROLLIN - LO LOUNGE & BBQ." is being hosted by the Car Clubs of Bakersfield in an effort to unite all car clubs & hoppers and welcome them to The Nationals with a bangin’ Cali party.

The " ROLLIN - LO LOUNGE & BBQ." is FREE & exclusively for registered cars only! So sign up your ride and let's party!


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

What up homies. You can go buy tickets for Lowrider Nationals At participating Ritmo Latinos. Check out the website LowriderNationals.com
:roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 23 2006, 05:53 PM~5658708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Don't expect a big turn out from the UCE Family after the way he did us last year .


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 13 2006, 05:14 PM~5769018
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: Don't expect a big turn out from the UCE Family after the way he did us last year  .
> *


cant make everyone happy! theres always 1 sore loser in the show!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

DON'T ALWAYS EXPECT THE ROYAL TREATMENT EVERY TIME


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 13 2006, 06:14 PM~5769018
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: Don't expect a big turn out from the UCE Family after the way he did us last year  .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ............. :thumbsdown:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

This is the only big show we have in Bakersfield so if you wornt happy of the show then dont come, but dont fuck it up for the rest of us that like to show aginst the outer towners .So just ignore all the jente talking shit and lets keep this show going and getting bigger and bigger. see you all soon at the show NOKTURNAL C.C. WILL BE ROCKING THE HOUSE (L.A. CHAPTER,BAKERSFIEL CHAPTER,MODESTO CHAPTER,FRESNO CHAPTER, &NAVADA CHAPTER WILL BE ON HIT)


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats right Scooby Good looking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

LEGENDS Car Club will be there in full force!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I understand everyone's point of view here, it's your hometown show and you and no one wants to feel _direspected,_ and John and a couple of other Usos may be there, but we just won't be there as a group mainly due to the lack of organization on their behalf. If you know anything about our Family, then you know we're not looking for special treatment or anything like that, but we do expect to have our rides judged ...etc no disrespect to anyone's hometown, but I have to stick with my team and any one else would do the same . . . the end :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 14 2006, 04:23 PM~5774645
> *I understand everyone's point of view here, it's your hometown show and you and no one wants to feel direspected, and John and a couple of other Usos may be there, but we just won't be there as a group mainly due to the lack of organization on their behalf. If you know anything about our Family, then you know we're not looking for special treatment or anything like that, but we do expect to have our rides judged ...etc  no disrespect to anyone's hometown, but I have to stick with my team and any one else would do the same . . . the end  :biggrin:
> *


I'm sorry you feel this way. Last year was our first year in charge of The Lowrider Nationals. If Our judges did not judge your cars I am truly sorry. I promise this year will be a lot more organized. We are improving all aspects that were lacking last year. It is not too late to register if the USO wants to give us another chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 14 2006, 06:18 PM~5774852
> *I'm sorry you feel this way.  Last year was our first year in charge of The Lowrider Nationals.  If Our judges did not judge your cars I am truly sorry.  I promise this year will be a lot more organized.  We are improving all aspects that were lacking last year.  It is not too late to register if the USO wants to give us another chance.      :thumbsup:
> *


Well, first off I'd like to say that I really appreciate your acknowledgement to my post, thanks! Unfortunately these type of incidents happened all in the last couple of years in a row and we were told "things would change" last year, we gave it a shot again as a group and it didn't work out. We're open for discussion if you'd like to talk about this some more. Feel free to "pm" myself, or my brothers Kita or Jae if you'd like.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 14 2006, 05:18 PM~5774852
> *I'm sorry you feel this way.  Last year was our first year in charge of The Lowrider Nationals.  If Our judges did not judge your cars I am truly sorry.  I promise this year will be a lot more organized.  We are improving all aspects that were lacking last year.  It is not too late to register if the USO wants to give us another chance.      :thumbsup:
> *


It is show policy that every car gets judged if your car was not judged, if you would have brought it to th producers attention it would have been judged. We will not finish until all cars are judged.

this stands true this year we will not stop until all registered cars are judged.


----------



## slickrick48 (Jun 24, 2006)

Here is the new flyier with the info about the show.

This is Rick one of the producers of the show and althought I typically do not respond to comments made about the Lowrider Nationals I am compelled to respond to the the negitive statements made about last years show.

First I would like to address the issue of not getting judge last year. We had heard that this was a problem in years past and we made it mandatory with the judges that every car would be judge NO MATTER WHAT!

There are some basics in producing a car show that are just plain fundamental.


----------



## slickrick48 (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry! It didn't post my whole response to UCE.

Here is the new flier with the info about the show.

This is Rick one of the producers of the show and although I typically do not respond to comments made about the Lowrider Nationals I am compelled to respond to the the negative statements made about last years show.

First I would like to address the issue of not getting judge last year. We had heard that this was a problem in years past and we made it mandatory with the judges that every car would be judge NO MATTER WHAT!

There are some basics in producing a car show that are just plain fundamental. 
1. Judge all the cars that are registered.
2. Have good experienced judges that are respected in the industry.
3. Have as many categories as possible so it is fair for everyone.
4. Good prize money.

I could go on but I think you get the point. The judges and I agreed that they would stay until the end just in case someone had an issue with the judges decison and would have the opportunity to discuss why their car placed the way it did.

I'm sorry that this happened but I wish you would have brought it to my attention, because I would have made them go back and judge any car that had been missed.

We have been in contact with various clubs that participated last year not only from Bakersfield but from other cities and asked them what was good about the show and what was BAD about the show. We did this to improve on the things that we did right and FIX the things that needed to be fixed. Believe me cars not getting judged can not happen at our show and will not happen at our show period! If we need to get new judges to make sure this doesn't happen so be it! But these judges where recommended by different car clubs through the state in order to have a good mix. They are very experienced.

We know that the show is not perfect but are working to make it one of the best shows in the country. We can do this with everyone who is part of the culture and lifestyle and that are willing to work together to elevate the sport. 

With all the shows that have been cancelled this year I think we need to work together to support each other and the sport. And work toward, not ONLY elevating the sport but have A BLAST DOING IT!!! 

We are open to suggestions and to take your suggestions very seriously!

If you want to discuss this further call my office at any time and I will call you back, I hope to see you at the show.

323 465-4197

Rick


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 14 2006, 04:23 PM~5774645
> *I understand everyone's point of view here, it's your hometown show and you and no one wants to feel direspected, and John and a couple of other Usos may be there, but we just won't be there as a group mainly due to the lack of organization on their behalf. If you know anything about our Family, then you know we're not looking for special treatment or anything like that, but we do expect to have our rides judged ...etc  no disrespect to anyone's hometown, but I have to stick with my team and any one else would do the same . . . the end  :biggrin:
> *


thats not how u said it the first time holmes! and im not disrepecting anyones club john is one of my best friend as a matter of fact im going to go take his money in some spades right now !hehe but dont knock our show and i wont talk shit the end......................


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 14 2006, 09:10 PM~5775458
> *thats not how u said it the first time holmes! and im not disrepecting anyones club john is one of my best friend as a matter of fact im going to go take his money in some spades right now !hehe but dont knock our show and i wont talk shit the end......................
> *


You have the right to talk shit, it's a public forum. I don't take it personal, but I have to stand by my original statement; it just didn't work out for us in numerous occasions, I speak on behalf of my Family and with the authority they have placed in me. . ._I'm done _(good luck with taking down my uce John, tell him Cisco says "see you at the next regional :biggrin: :biggrin: )


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slickrick48_@Jul 14 2006, 08:47 PM~5775381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rick this is Cisco, I spoke to you a great deal of time last year on the phone and in person. I appreciate your reply . . . you have a "pm"


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 14 2006, 08:10 PM~5775458
> *thats not how u said it the first time holmes! and im not disrepecting anyones club john is one of my best friend as a matter of fact im going to go take his money in some spades right now !hehe but dont knock our show and i wont talk shit the end......................
> *


Dont make me show up and take everyones money :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Jul 14 2006, 11:02 PM~5776443
> *Dont make me show up and take everyones money  :biggrin:
> *


ok sorry................................yeah right ! puto


----------



## crazyalv (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickrick48_@Jul 14 2006, 06:52 PM~5775185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IT'S BEEN ABOUT 10 YEARS SINCE I BEEN OUT OF THE GAME AND I DO PLAN TO ATTEND THIS CAR SHOW. I'LL BE COMING FROM MILPITAS NORTH OF SAN JOSE REPRESENTING LIFES FINEST. I REMEMBER THOSE HOT SUMMER DAYS AND THE CAR SHOWS WERE ALWAYS COOL. BAKERSFIELD WHERE THE WATERMELON IS GOOD AND THE WOMEN ARE SWEET, PLUS MY WIFE IS FROM THERE AND ALWAYS GOTTA VISIT THE INLAWS. :biggrin: :biggrin: I HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 17 2006, 07:28 AM~5787041
> *IT'S BEEN ABOUT 10 YEARS SINCE I BEEN OUT OF THE GAME AND I DO PLAN TO ATTEND THIS CAR SHOW. I'LL BE COMING FROM MILPITAS NORTH OF SAN JOSE REPRESENTING LIFES FINEST. I REMEMBER THOSE HOT SUMMER DAYS AND THE CAR SHOWS WERE ALWAYS COOL. BAKERSFIELD WHERE THE WATERMELON IS GOOD AND THE WOMEN ARE SWEET, PLUS MY WIFE IS FROM THERE AND ALWAYS GOTTA VISIT THE INLAWS. :biggrin:  :biggrin: I HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE.
> *


 Glad to hear that you're attending. This years show is going to be one to remember. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

sounds like its goin to be crackin...cant wait...


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jul 17 2006, 01:48 PM~5789099
> *sounds like its goin to be crackin...cant wait...
> *


Hell ya it's gonna be on and crackin


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

We will not be in tha house with cyclone . Maybe next year .


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

then what r u going 2 bring


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Jul 17 2006, 11:24 PM~5792424
> *then what r u going 2 bring
> *


hes not showing up!


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Is reg. still open?


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Jul 18 2006, 12:54 PM~5796173
> *Is reg. still open?
> *



Yes Registration is still open. Check out the Website: Lowrider Nationals.com


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

We got some great news. Bubba Sparxxx has confirmed as well Malverde, Luna, and Brown Boy. The show is gonna be off the chain


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you guys giving trophies to bikes? Whats the catagory list for bikes and trikes?


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

are radical cars going to hop against radical trucks?


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2006, 09:29 PM~5799699
> *Are you guys giving trophies to bikes? Whats the catagory list for bikes and trikes?
> *


Go ahead and click on this link it has all the info you need
Lowrider Nationals Catagories
:biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 19 2006, 02:18 PM~5804171
> *are radical cars going to hop against radical trucks?
> *


Yes. There is only the radical dance, cars and trucks compete together. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 19 2006, 05:07 PM~5805262
> *Go ahead and click on this link it has all the info you need
> Lowrider Nationals Catagories
> :biggrin:
> *


BIKE CATEGORIES 2006 

FIRST PLACE NATIONAL CHAMPION BIKE $500.00 + ring 
FIRST PLACE BIKE 2 WHEEL $250.00 
FIRST PLACE BIKE 3 WHEEL $250.00 
OPEN CLASS Trophy 

BIKES 

1. 2 Wheel Bikes – Street, Semi, Full 
2. 3 Wheel Bikes – Street, Semi, Full 
3. Open 
Beach Cruiser 




For anyone else that is interested in going. :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 19 2006, 06:09 PM~5805273
> *Yes. There is only the radical dance, cars and trucks compete together.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i meant in the hop not dancing sorry for not clarifying


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

are they still taking apps for cars?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Rick has showed that he is willing to work with us and other local clubs so Latin World will be there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 19 2006, 07:36 PM~5806071
> *are they still taking apps for cars?
> *


Car? Arnt you going to take the trike?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I am going to bring a car.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

If they are still taking apps!


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 19 2006, 08:36 PM~5806071
> *are they still taking apps for cars?
> *


Yes we are still taking Applications. :biggrin: Go ahead and fill out an app. from LowriderNationals.com send it in with your $45 check or money order. and you are set.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 19 2006, 07:55 PM~5805853
> *i meant in the hop not dancing sorry for not clarifying
> *


No Cars and trucks are separte check out for Hop Rules :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 20 2006, 04:49 PM~5812201
> *No Cars and trucks are separte check out for Hop Rules    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

I want to give a special thanks to Aztec Image, Nokturnal, and Latin world of Bakersfield for hosting the Rollin' Lo BBQ along with the Lowrider Nationals.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 20 2006, 08:13 PM~5813294
> *
> 
> 
> ...






DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM THOSE R SOME BAD ASS RIDES


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ima bring my pinto on 22's


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 21 2006, 09:28 AM~5816052
> *ima bring my pinto on 22's
> *





:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 19 2006, 08:26 AM~5631674
> *Perfect , Now I can go spank hellraiser in his home town .
> *


*I WILL HAVE YOUR STICKERS AT THIS SHOW*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 25 2006, 12:36 AM~5837115
> *I WILL HAVE YOUR STICKERS AT THIS SHOW
> *


Sorry truucha - the promoters never locked an agreement with me so were not makin the show . Ill hit you up when we hit the westcoast .


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Nice Rides


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIGHT187MARE (Jun 30, 2005)

ANYONE FROM VENTURA COUNTY TAKING THERE CARS


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

fuckin bobs impala is sweet uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

TTL :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Cruzin For Life T.V show now on air Check local listings for time and channel.
LowriderNationals.com
:roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 20 2006, 04:47 PM~5812185
> *Yes we are still taking Applications. :biggrin:  Go ahead and fill out an app. from LowriderNationals.com send it in with your $45 check or money order. and you are set.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 661 CAMERA VATO (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 6 2006, 03:51 PM~5727091
> *The Lowrider Nationals & the Cali Bakersfield car clubs are giving a shoutout to all car clubs & hoppers from the East to the West to kick it wit us on Saturday for the First Annual kick off party for the Nationals car show.
> 
> "ROLLIN - LO LOUNGE & BBQ."
> ...



where is it gonna be at???


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 661 CAMERA VATO_@Jul 31 2006, 04:02 PM~5876793
> *where is it gonna be at???
> *


It will be at the Fairgrounds from 3 p.m to 5 p.m. :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what time does the hoppers got to be there by??


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 31 2006, 07:21 PM~5877778
> *It will be at the Fairgrounds from 3 p.m to 5 p.m.  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


You guys sending out confermations?


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Jul 31 2006, 11:36 PM~5879666
> *You guys sending out confermations?
> *


No we are not sending out confirmations, But show up on saturday if you pre-reged and get in the Pre-Reg line. We will have your Paper work already.
See you at the Nationals!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

What's up. Everyone who has Registered or will be Registered on Sat. You are Invited to the Rollin Lo BBQ at the Fairgrounds Sat. 3-5


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

gonna check it out, meet up with our bakersfield chapter.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalnatedog_@Aug 2 2006, 03:20 PM~5890737
> *gonna check it out, meet up with our bakersfield chapter.
> *


We'll be waiting and the beer will be nice and cold


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Bubba Sparxxx, Brown Boy, Malverde, Luna, and Moz Live in Concert.
LowriderNationals.com


----------



## lalioh (Mar 22, 2005)

Lowrider Nationals in the News - Did you see Nokturnal on the news Thursday morning? They were awesome!!! 
Catch Lowrider Nationals on the CBS News on Friday morning too! Listen to HOT for a couple of interviews and HOT will be at Ritmo Latino and Rusty's Pizza on Friday with tickets and posters.

Catch the new TV show Cruzin for Life - also airing - check local listings!

See ya all Saturday for move-in and pre-show Rollin' Lo BBQ and on Sunday for the Biggest Party on the West Coast!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

almost here....oh yeah...


----------



## 661 CAMERA VATO (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalioh_@Aug 3 2006, 09:51 PM~5900229
> *Lowrider Nationals in the News - Did you see Nokturnal on the news Thursday morning?  They were awesome!!!
> Catch Lowrider Nationals on the CBS News on Friday morning too!  Listen to HOT for a couple of interviews and HOT will be at Ritmo Latino and Rusty's Pizza on Friday with tickets and posters.
> 
> ...



YUP YUP I SEEN IT TOO! HAHAHA CUZ I WORK AT 17/TELEMUNDO....USED TO WORK FOR 29, BUT THEY SUCK NOW THAT I LEFT...LOL!!!! SEE YALL ON SUNDAY!! ITS GONNA BE KRACKIN!


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 2 2006, 09:23 PM~5893349
> *We'll be waiting and the beer will be nice and cold
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

5:41 in the morning juss gettin up see all u fuk faces there peace


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 6 2006, 05:42 AM~5911422
> *5:41 in the morning juss gettin up see all u fuk faces there  peace
> *


GO BACK TO SLEEP


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

}{}}{}{}{{}}{}{--THIS SHOW SUCK AGAIN--}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}


-- WASTE--OF TIME--



THE HOP SUCK'S 



SAME SHIT AS LAST YEAR?? 


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

no pics???


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

thats what i heard


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 6 2006, 10:41 PM~5915721
> *}{}}{}{}{{}}{}{--THIS SHOW SUCK AGAIN--}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}
> -- WASTE--OF TIME--
> THE HOP SUCK'S
> ...


then dont go next year we wont miss you!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 7 2006, 10:05 AM~5917648
> *then dont go next year we wont miss you!
> *


x2

Shit was cool to me


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Wheres all the Pics


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

THAT'S IT...............


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WAS THAT THE ONLY CAR AT THE SHOW............... :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

the show was off the hook. all kinds of different cars, i liked the hop, 
and the entertainment was tight. lots of chicks what more can you ask for.. :biggrin:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

We had a great time over there, met up with our brothers from the Bakersfield chapter who were puttin it down, they were all cool and did have the ice cold beer! the weather was nice, couldnt complain about that.


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 7 2006, 02:35 PM~5918847
> *the show was off the hook. all kinds of different cars, i liked the hop,
> and the entertainment was tight. lots of chicks what more can you ask for.. :biggrin:
> *


 Cyclone? j/k lol


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

the show was cool there were alot of nice rides, sure glad i was there :thumbsup:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

no hop pics?


----------



## 661 CAMERA VATO (Jul 27, 2006)

YEA THA SHOW WUZ OFF THA HOOK, I THINK BETTER THAN LAST YEAR'S...WUT YALL THINK???


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

ALL THE HOPPERS THAT WON ARE LUCKY MY CLOSE HOMIE BIG JOHN IS ON VACATION RIGHT NOW IN THE BAHAMAS, OR HE WOULD OF WORKED EVERYONE AND TOOK THE TROPHY HOME AGAIN FOR THE THIRD TIME.


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

ALL OF YOU MOFOS, ARE LUCKY , MAN HE HAS SOME SHIT IN THE GARAGE RIGHT NOW THAT IS HOT AND WILL STILL BE UNBEATEN WHEN HE COMES BACK, WITHOUT WORKING ON IT FOR 2 YEARS, IT WILL STILL TAKE ALL YOU OUT.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Aug 7 2006, 02:38 PM~5919299
> *ALL OF YOU MOFOS, ARE LUCKY , MAN HE HAS SOME SHIT IN THE GARAGE RIGHT NOW THAT IS HOT AND WILL STILL BE UNBEATEN WHEN HE COMES BACK, WITHOUT WORKING ON IT FOR 2 YEARS, IT WILL STILL TAKE ALL YOU OUT.
> *


shut up cheerleader!


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 661 CAMERA VATO (Jul 27, 2006)

:roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

any more pics??


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Aug 7 2006, 02:38 PM~5919299
> *ALL OF YOU MOFOS, ARE LUCKY , MAN HE HAS SOME SHIT IN THE GARAGE RIGHT NOW THAT IS HOT AND WILL STILL BE UNBEATEN WHEN HE COMES BACK, WITHOUT WORKING ON IT FOR 2 YEARS, IT WILL STILL TAKE ALL YOU OUT.
> *


MAN WILL YA GET OFF HIS NUTS ALREADY DANG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Show was much better than last year. Lots of girls, cars, sun, and best of all a whole lot of beer. It was cool to see some of the guys from our LA chapter come down and share some cold ones with us. :biggrin:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 7 2006, 06:17 PM~5920883
> *Show was much better than last year.  Lots of girls, cars, sun, and best of all a whole lot of beer. It was cool to see some of the guys from our LA chapter come down and share some cold ones with us.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: you guys kept the cold ones coming!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

REMINDS ME OF HOW IT WAS WHEN I USED TO GO. AINT BEEN THERE IN A GOOD 2 OR 3 YEARS. I'LL DEFINATELY BE BACK NEXT SUMMER.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

very nice show will definitely do it again ....thanks to latin world for the cups for the beer...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Here some pic's of the hop...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SO WHO WON THE HOP


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are some more pic's of the show....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 8 2006, 02:42 PM~5926433
> *Here some pic's of the hop...
> 
> 
> ...


The 63 from San diego/New York Representing


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 8 2006, 04:37 PM~5927166
> *The 63 from San diego/New York Representing
> *


SO WHAT DID IT HIT BEFORE HE DBL SWITCHED IT?? 40-50 INCHES??? THAT IS GAY :thumbsdown:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

show was alright i expected more hoppers and cars


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 8 2006, 03:13 PM~5926621
> *Here are some more pic's of the show....
> 
> 
> ...




niceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 8 2006, 05:58 PM~5927734
> *SO WHAT DID IT HIT BEFORE HE DBL SWITCHED IT?? 40-50 INCHES??? THAT IS GAY :thumbsdown:
> *


60


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 9 2006, 08:43 AM~5932316
> *60
> *


wooo hoooo


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 7 2006, 02:59 PM~5919407
> *shut up cheerleader!
> *


 :nono: :nono: 

YA WHATEVER, YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT, IF HE WAS THERE IT WOULD OF BEEN DIFFERENT THATS ALL I KNOW!


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Aug 7 2006, 05:54 PM~5920330
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MAN WILL YA GET OFF HIS NUTS ALREADY DANG :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
NO ONES ON ANYONES NUTS, IF YOU WERE THERE LAST YEAR YOU WOULD BE REPRESENTING FOR ONE OF OUT FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS INSTEAD OF TELLING ME I'M ON HIS NUTS. :angry:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Aug 10 2006, 02:31 PM~5942515
> *:angry:
> NO ONES ON ANYONES NUTS, IF YOU WERE THERE LAST YEAR YOU WOULD BE REPRESENTING FOR ONE OF OUT FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS INSTEAD OF TELLING ME I'M ON HIS NUTS.  :angry:
> *


big johns the homie and he does good work but damn your a major cheerleader and shit if spike was out he"d give u his cheerleader survival kit!


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 10 2006, 05:21 PM~5943414
> *big johns the homie and he does good work but damn your a major cheerleader and shit if spike was out he"d give u his cheerleader survival kit!
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 10 2006, 05:21 PM~5943414
> *big johns the homie and he does good work but damn your a major cheerleader and shit if spike was out he"d give u his cheerleader survival kit!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Aug 7 2006, 02:38 PM~5919299
> *ALL OF YOU MOFOS, ARE LUCKY , MAN HE HAS SOME SHIT IN THE GARAGE RIGHT NOW THAT IS HOT AND WILL STILL BE UNBEATEN WHEN HE COMES BACK, WITHOUT WORKING ON IT FOR 2 YEARS, IT WILL STILL TAKE ALL YOU OUT.
> *


 :uh: quyate lo sico wey...eres un pince cheeerrledr cabron


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

anyone have some pics of the bikini contest?? was too tired to even go check it out..


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

WTF YOU FOOS LAUGHING AT, WE WILL SEE NEXT YEAR!


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Aug 12 2006, 01:21 AM~5952368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF YOU LAUGHING AT


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Dam This years show was off the chain.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations to: 

Anthony Fuentes of South Side Car Club. 2006 Car National Champion

Rosalio Perez. 2006 Truck National Champion

Art Garcia of Thee Artistics. 2006 Bike National Champion

Jonathan Vargas of Nokturnal. The first 2006 DUB National Champion in 
Lowrider Nationals History


----------

